# Village Permits



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

<P>I finally found a city that actually protects the contractors license.</P>
<P> </P>
<P></P>
<P>The reason I bring this up is because I had a former employee do some work under my license that I knew nothing about. </P>
<P> </P>
<P></P>
<P>When I apply for my permits I always ask the person taking the application why don't they ask to see ID to make sure I am the owner or a legal signer for the license I am using. (Never get much of a response)</P>
<P> </P>
<P></P>
<P>I'm glad to say that after 10 years of pulling roof permits, the city of Zion, IL asked to see an ID. </P>
<P> </P>
<P></P>
<P>Thank You Zion, would hope to see more villages start to follow these practices.</P>


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ya, In Minnesota pulled hundreds and hundreds of permits over the years and never asked to provide an id. 

Minneapolis and St. Paul the permits are pulled online were you have to know you log in name and password at least.

I know contractors who have their friends or subs go in the city hall and pull permits for them.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea it just sucks when you play by all the rules, and the people who make the rule don't enforce or police them for everyone.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I know a couple contractors who had people pull permits under their licenses without concent. One went as far as to collect money...

My cont. ed. instructor is also a building official. He had a contractor at one of his classes ask for his help. A contractor was pulling permits in his small town under his name. The instructor simply said to let the city know and they'll take care of the problem. The contractor then said that was the problem the other contractor was friends with the city people and they were allowing it!!!

Now here's my biggest problem with cities and permit fees. How can one city charge $25 for a permit while another city charges $400 for the same permit?


----------

